# New fish for one if my new ponds!



## ZEROPILOT (May 9, 2019)

I have been unsuccessful in locating the "hole" I found in Miami last year that was full of gigantic, colorful, humpheaded Midas Cichlids for my new pond.
But I DID find a kid in Miami on OFFER UP that had some for sale that he had in a tiny backyard pond.
I bought all these sub adults for $50 and told him I'd like half a dozen more.
Hopefully the next batch will have pinks and reds.
These are all gold or gold and black.
The plus side is that they WEREN'T fighting.
I would've included a photo of them in the pond (they're only in one side of it) but as soon as I placed them inside, they darted into the darker corners. Out of view.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 9, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have been unsuccessful in locating the "hole" I found in Miami last year that was full of gigantic, colorful, humpheaded Midas Cichlids for my new pond.
> But I DID find a kid in Miami on OFFER UP that had some for sale that he had in a tiny backyard pond.
> I bought all these sub adults for $50 and told him I'd like half a dozen more.
> Hopefully the next batch will have pinks and reds.
> ...


Oh man. . . you can't find the place where exotics were living wild? Shoot.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 9, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. . . you can't find the place where exotics were living wild? Shoot.


Exotics yes.
Midas are localized in spots that they have taken over. They are also rare this far north. Even though I saw this dull colored one in Volunteer Park here in Sunrise


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 9, 2019)

We have loads of exotics.
But these Midas make the rest look downright boring.
They're beautiful. And any reason to remove them from our waterways is a good reason. So it's a win, win.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 9, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. . . you can't find the place where exotics were living wild? Shoot.


I WILL find it.
I know about where it is.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 12, 2019)

Gotcha!
I caught a few on camera


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 12, 2019)

I know. I know.
I need a surface skimmer for the debris.


----------

